# Hayes calls



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

Has anyone had much experience with Hayes goose and duck calls? There is a lot of them on Ebay, pretty good looking call. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

Anybody?


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Can't say as though I have ever heard of them. What exactly are you looking for?
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

i'm looking at duck and goose calls. there are a lot of them on Ebay. they look pretty nice, but that doesnt mean much. i haven't heard of them myself until a few weeks ago.

www.hayescalls.com


----------



## ILandy (Aug 10, 2003)

Are you asking about Bob Hayes calls? If so, I own a matched set duck and goose and am very pleased with them. Bob happens to live in the same town as I do. He has been making calls for a long time and is quite good at it. If there is something that you don't like about the call (ie. tone, tuning or whatever) he would probably make it right by you.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

ILandy are you the kdi thats been callin the local calling contests aroudn illinois. like the wincehster and the jonesboro. just curious


----------



## ILandy (Aug 10, 2003)

No, I'm not that good.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

d'no, I have a Tim Grounds super mag and if you can afford to get one it is well worth it. I have uped the number of geese that I have shot this year mainly because of my super mag. So if you can afford it you should definatly get one.
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## ifm (Aug 4, 2004)

I own two of Bob's calls. A short reed acrylic goose call and a single reed wood/acrylic duck call.

This hort reed goose call is not for beginers. It looks nice and feels good in the hand. Its loud (thats what I like). I've never had the reed stick, and that's good. The call takes an enormous amout of air to blow. Its difficult to go from this call to others.

Now the single reed duck call. We'll in my opinion there are alot of calls that will beat this one. PM me and I'll recommend one.

The ducks are moving. Limited this morning.


----------

